
Andrew Reisse — In Memoriam - sethbannon
http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/andrew-reisse-in-memoriam/
======
__david__
What a nice writeup. Sounds like this guy was well liked by his colleagues. I
never met the guy, but this has me kind of down, perhaps because I'm a fan of
what oculus is doing, or perhaps because I live in the area. My condolences to
his loved ones and colleagues.

------
megrimlock
Andrew's photography work is beautiful: <http://www.reisse.net/>

------
danso
What a great loss. Mr. Reisse sounds like not just an immensely talented
hacker, but someone with the selfless attitude that our world needs more of.

